# اسئلة عن مريم العذراء



## MIKEL MIK (13 أغسطس 2011)

*اسئلة عن مريم العذراء*​


*1: إلي أية مدينة تنسب القديسة العذراء؟ وإلي أي إقليم؟ *
*تنتسب السيدة العذراء إلي الناصرة مدينة من الجليل {لو26: 1}. *​ 
*2: متي عادت السيدة العذراء إلي هذه المدينة بعد سفر طويل؟ *
*عادت إلي الناصرة بعد موت هيرودس {مت2: 22،23}. *​ 
*3: أين ورد ذكر أخت لمريم العذراء؟ *
*ورد ذكر أخت السيدة العذراء، ضمن الواقفات عند الصليب. وزوجها هو كلوبا {يو25: 19}. وأولادها يعقوب الصغير، ويوسي، وسالومة {مر40: 15}. *​ 
*4: اين عاشت السيدة العذراء بعد صلب السيد المسيح؟ ومع من؟ *
*عاشت السيدة العذراء مع القديس يوحنا الحبيب بعد السيد المسيح {يو27: 19}. *​ 
*5: اذكر معجرة تدخلت السيدة العذراء في إتمامها؟ *
*معجزة تحويل الماء إلي خمر في عرس قانا الجليل، تدخلت السيدة العذراء من أجل إتمامها {يو3: 2}. *​ 
*6: أين ورد أن السيدة العذراء كانت تصلي مع رسل المسيح؟ *
*ورد أن العذراء كانت تصلي من رسل المسيح في {أع14: 1}. *​ 
*7: كم شهراً قضته السيدة العذراء مع إليصابات في حبلها؟ *
*قضت العذراء ثلاثة أشهر مع أليصابات في حبلها لأنه عندما بشرها الملاك كانت أليصابات في الشهر السادس من حبلها {لو36: 1}. *​ 
*8: اذكر موضوعين في العهد الجيد عن بشارة الملاك للعذراء بالحبل المقدس؟ *
*بشارة الملاك للعذراء بالحبل المقدس وردت في {لو1: 26-38}. وبشر الملاك يوسف النجار بهذا في {مت1: 20-23}. *​ 
*9: ما هي النبوءة التي وردت في العهد القديم عن إنجاب العذراء لإبنها وإسمه؟ *
*ورد في {أش14: 7}. هوذا العذراء تحبل وتلد إبنا وتدعو إسمه عمانوئيل. *​ 
*10: متي طلبت السيدة العذراء مقابلة السيد المسيح؟ *
*طلبت العذراء مقابلة السيد المسيح في {مت12: 46،47}. *​ 
*11: اذكر التأثير الروحي للسيدة العذراء علي أليصابات لما زارتها؟ *
*" لما سمعت إليصابات سلام مريم، اتركض الجنين في بطنها وامتلأت اليصابات من الروح القدس " {لو41: 1}. *​ 
*12: أين ورد في الإنجيل أن السيدة العذراء كانت هي أيضاً في حاجة إلي الخلاص؟ *
*ورد ذلك في تسبحة السيدة العذراء حينما قالت " وتبتهج روحي بالله مخلصي "{لو47: 1}. *​ 
*13: أذكر معجزتين في لقاء القديسة العذراء بالقديسة أليصابات. *
*حدثت معجزتان في لقاء القديسة العذراء والقديسة أليصابات وهما: *
*امتلأت أليصابات بالروح القدس عند سماعها سلام مريم.*
*ارتكاض الجنين بابتهاج في بطن أليصابات 0 لو1: 41 9. *​ 
*14: في آية معجزة توسطت السيدة العذراء لدى السيد المسيح لإجرائها؟ *
*توسطت السيدة العذراء للسيد المسيح في إجراء معجزة تحويل الماء إلى خمر في عرس قانا الجليل (يو2: 3، 5) *​ 
*15: متى قدمت العذراء الطفل يسوع إلى الهيكل؟ *
*القديسة العذراء قدمت الطفل إلى الهيكل، لما تمت أيام تطهيرها حسب شريعة موسى (لو2: 22). *​ 
*16: من الذي بشر العذراء بميلاد السيد المسيح؟*
*الذي بشر العذراء بميلاد السيد المسيح هو الملاك جبرائيل (لو1: 26). *​ 
*17: أذكر نبوءة في العهد القديم عن مجيء السيدة العذراء في مصر؟ *
*هوذا الرب راكب علي سحابة سريعة وقادم إلي مصر (أشعياء 19: 1)*​ 
*18: أذكر نبوءة في العهد القديم عن ولادة العذراء للمسيح. *
*(أشعياء 7: 14) " هوذا العذراء تحبل وتلد إبناً وتدعو اسمه عمانوئيل. *​ 
*19: متى عاتبت السيدة العذراء ابنها المسيح في طفولته؟ وقيل إن كان خاضعاً لها؟ *
*عاتبته السيدة العذراء لما غاب عنهما في الهيكل (لوقا 2: 1 وكان خاضعاً (لو2: 51)*​ 
*20: متى قيل إن السيدة العذراء كانت تصلى مع الرسل؟ *
*قيل إن العذراء كانت تصلى مع الرسل في (أعمال الرسل 1: 14). *​ 
*21: كيف تثبت أن القديسة العذراء كانت أماً روحية للآباء الرسول؟ *
*قال إن للقديس يوحنا الرسول عن العذراء " هذه أمك " (يوحنا 19: 27). *​ 
*22: من الذي بارك السيدة العذراء في طفولة السيد المسيح؟ *
*الذي باركها في طفولة السيد المسيح هو سمعان الشيخ (لوقا 2: 34).*​ 
*23: هل كانت السيدة العذراء تعرف ان المسيح هو ابن الله؟*
*وهل عرفت ذلك قبل الولادة؟ أم بعدها؟ أم فى معجزاته؟*
*السيدة العذراء كانت تؤمن بلاهوت المسيح وبأنه ابن الله قبل الولادة.*
*بل من وقت البشارة حيث ان الملاك قال لها: "لذلك القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله - لو 1:35)*
*كذلك اكدت اليصابات هذا عندما قالت: " من اين لى هذا؟ ان تأتى أم ربى الى؟ (لوقا 1: 43)*
*وهذا لم يكن ايمان اليصابات فقط بل ايمان العذراء ايضا لان اليصابات قالت لها: "طوبى للتى أمنت ان يتم ماقيل لها من قبل الرب".*​ 
*24: ما معنى عبارة " ياممتلئة نعمة " الواردة فى انجيل (لوقا 1: 28) ؟*
*نحن نقول عن السيدة العذراء انها الممتلئة نعمة وايضا يدعوها الكاثوليك كذلك و لانقول عنها المنعم عليه كما يدعونها البروتستانت. *
*ان عبارة الممتلئة نعمة اكثر استحقاقا للسيدة العذراء من عبارة المنعم عليها.. *
*فالممتلئة نعمة تعنى انها ملآى بالله لانه حل بالكلية فى احشائها وصارت سكن له - فى القديم كان مسكن الله فى الهيكل.أما فى العهد الجديد فقد اصبحت مريم العذراء مسكنا لله، فى احشائها النقية تجسد الكلمة ومنها اخذ جسده وولد وتغذى.فمنذ ان صارت مريم العذراء مسكن الله على مثالها ايضا فى المعمودية يسكن المسيح فينا حسب قول الرسول "انتم الذيناعتمدتم قد لبستم المسيح" فنعيش بصحبته ونتخلق بأخلاقه ونتحد به، فتتقدس حياتنا ونسعد به الى الابد.*
*وقد قال احد القديسين*
*"لنعتبر مقدار عظمتنا وتشبهنا بالعذراء، حبلت بالمسيح فى احشائها البشرية، ونحن نحمله فى قلوبنا.. غذت مريم المسيح بلبن ثديهيها، ونحن نتغذى بجسده المحييى ودمه الكريم.. وبذلك نستطيع ان نقدم له وليمة متنوعة من من اعمالنا الصالحة يجد فيها مسرته*
*لقد انعم الله على البشرية جمعاء بالخلاص - أما العذراء مريم فقد استحقت فوق هذا الانعأم نعمة خاصة هى حلول المسيح فى احشائها.*
*ان عبارة الممتلئة نعمة هى الادق تعبيرا - أما عبارة المنعم عليها والتى يقول بها البروستانت فلا تميز العذراء فى شئ عن بقية البشر الخطاة، ولايمنحها اى اكرأم كما ان تلك العبارة هى تحريف فى نص الانجيل.. *​ 
*25: ماالفرق بين الروح الذى نفخه الله فى ادم وبين الروح الذى حل على السيدة العذراء فتجسد منها يسوع؟*
*فى الحالة الاولى: *
*الروح الذى نفخه الله فى التراب " فصار ادم نفسا حية " (تكوين 2: 7)*
*الله يخلق انسانا (ادم) بنفخة الهية خاصة (نسمة حياة)*
*ليرتفع بالانسان من مستوى الكائنات الحيوانية (حيث الجسد المادى والنفس غير العاقلة) الى المستوى الانسانى (حيث الجسد المادى والنفس العاقلة المخلوقة على صورة الله فى العقل والارادة والحرية والخلود وامكانية القداسة) *
*ولكى يخلق الانسان على صورة الله كان يستلزم نفخة الهية خاصة تكسبه صفات الهية بصورة تلائم طبيعته المحدودة، وهذا اسلوب متميز فى الخلق لم يتبعه الله مع الكائنات الاخرى التى خلقت بأسلوب " قال فكان " (تكوين 1: 3، 9، 11، 14) *
*لقد منح الله الانسان قوة الهية، من خلال نسمة الحياة التى نفخها فيه، تمكنه من اعلان صورة الله على الارض، ولكنه لم يعطه الروح القدس ليسكن فيه اقنوميا *​ 
*اما فى الحالة الثانية: (اى التجسد الالهى)*
*فهو حلول روح الله ذاته (اقنوميا) فى احشاء مريم العذراء *
*"الروح القدس يحل عليك، وقوة العلى تظللك"(لوقا 1: 35)،*
*حتى يولد منها ربنا يسوع المسيح الذى هو اله كامل وانسان كامل،*
*بكل ما للالوهية من معنى وبكل ما للانسانية من معنى،*
*وهو لذلك الله الظاهر فى الجسد (1 تى 2: 16)،*
*الذى " فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسديا " (كو 2: 9) *
*فى الحالة الاولى - اذن - الله يخلق انسانا، وفى الثانية الله يتجسد ويتأنس .*​


----------



## النهيسى (13 أغسطس 2011)

جميل جدا جدا
شكرا جداا
العدرا تباركك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 أغسطس 2011)

*الشكر لمرورك استاذي*

*منورني دايما*​


----------

